# Cursos Escuela iade



## nzrnltt (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola!! me gustaría saber si alguien hizo algún curso en este lugar http://www.escuelasiade.com.ar/ y que comenten si vale la pena o no ... por lo que leí los títulos no son  oficiales (que no seria el problema) lo que real mente me interesa saber es si vale la pena en cuanto a contenido y si realmente se puede aprender haciéndolo. 
desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## SuperLogico (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola nzrnltt espero estes bien, mira yo estuve estudiando en esa escuela cuando tenia 13 años, era un nene pero no estudie electronica estudie mecanica y electricidad automotriz jeje, tendria que haber estudiado electronica. En aquellos años hace rato... estaba bueno, si bien no eran oficiales los titulos pero safamos, habria que ver que tan bueno es el nivel academico de ahora, en cuanto a calidad de la especialidad de estudios. mas presisamente lo amplio o lo que abarcaria el estudio me refiero a lo compatible con las nuevas tecnologias ya que hasta la electronica avanza a pasos agigantados, si el nivel es similar a antaño y vamos a aprender a usar integrados 555 y bc 548 como lo hacian otros amigos, yo diria que no llegariamos lejos, no se si tenes alguna info de lo que estan enseñando ahora. y por otro lado tener en cuenta como vos mencionastes que los titulos no son oficiales, tambien mirar el precio de los costos mensuales en aquella epoca era algo caro ademas de una inscripcion previa de matricula que teniamos que pagar.  lo bueno seria que converses con alguien que este estudiando alli y te pueda dar una idea en la actualidad digamos un pantallazo sobre que nivel de estudios estan teniendo, Slds amigo, y despues me contas que pudistes averiguar.


----------

